# brown



## Fuscus (Jan 15, 2013)

Late night callout netted this guy from a lounge room. Depth of field leaves a lot to be desired but you can still see its a speccy animal. She wanted to rip my nads off too!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 15, 2013)

What are you're nads doing near that mouth?! Don't worry, you can tell me, I can keep a secret.


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow. what a looker.


----------



## Gruni (Jan 16, 2013)

Ummmm Gumby question but.... It's a what????


----------



## RedFox (Jan 16, 2013)

Gorgeous BTS. She doesn't look too happy though.


----------



## Gruni (Jan 16, 2013)

Ahhh I wondered if it was BTS, but I haven't seen enough of them to recognise them on sight.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 16, 2013)

Gruni said:


> Ahhh I wondered if it was BTS, but I haven't seen enough of them to recognise them on sight. [/Q
> 
> Not certain you'd get them that far west (Inverell), Gruni, I believe they are more coastal. Someone may be able to confirm? (where's Mr Eipper when you need him)


----------



## Gruni (Jan 16, 2013)

I meant in images, I have only seen one tree snake in real life and that was when I was in Ballina. It was very brown and not nearly as interesting as the CTS pic I posted last night in the other thread, but that was YEARS ago before I was really into snakes and how to ID them. The relocator felt it was harmless enough to let me release it,.. which didn't involve touching the snake anyway but rather just opening the bag and sliding it out near a tree. :lol:


----------



## RCW74 (Jan 16, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance as I'm just a python guy. But are BTS more aggro than GTS, and do they have any venom?

Beautiful snake BTW


----------



## Bushman (Jan 16, 2013)

The Brown Tree Snake (_Boiga irregularis_) is generally considerably more defensive than a Common Tree Snake (_Dendrelaphis punctulatus_). They tend to rear up into this highly defensive strike position particularly when agitated or when they feel threatened.
Yes, they have mild venom, although they're rear-fanged, so it's not easy for them to envenomate people. They need to have a good chew to get the venom injected into the prey/victim.


----------

